# MOSSBERG 535 ATS



## normanator (Jan 23, 2006)

I have recently bought a *535 ATS *and I am wondering what other people think of them.


----------



## normanator (Jan 23, 2006)

come on people throw me a frickin' bone


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

While I don't have one, I asked the same question on another forum...

No response. They are still relatively new. I read some other reviews that they are light, and don't absorb the punch of a 3.5" shell all that well, but it's still nice you can put them through it. 
Anything else I can tell you will likely just be regurgitated from otehr reviews.
Good bang for your buck as far as I can tell.
I'm curious to hear what you have found out about it. Enjoy!


----------

